# Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary - Week Ending Aug 22, 2008

All sales FOB point of origin per ton unless otherwise stated.

NEBRASKA:
Compared to last week, hay sales trended fully steady with light to moderate
trade activity. Demand was light to moderate on cow hay and very good for Dairy
quality hay. Pellets sales were fully steady. Demand and trade activity was
moderate to good.

Northeast Nebraska: Alfalfa: Premium Large square 180.00-200.00/ton.
Good-Premium Grass small square bales 115.00/ton Round bales 85.00/ton. Straw
Large Square bales 60.00-75.00/ton. Ground and Delivered to feedlots 125.00-
130.00. Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17 percent protein: 220.00.

Platte Valley of Nebraska: Alfalfa: Good Alfalfa Round Bales 75.00-
80.00/ton, Grass Round Bales 85.00-92.50/ton, Ground and delivered to
feedlots 115.00-120.00. Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17 percent protein:
215.00-220.00.

IOWA: South Central/North Central IA (Private treaty):
Compared to last week, sales are steady. Demand is moderate to
very good and trade activity moderate to good.


----------

